

Show HN: Chrome extension to navigate dependencies in Ruby projects on GitHub - NARKOZ
https://github.com/NARKOZ/crank-for-rubygems

======
NARKOZ
A chrome extension for easy navigating to gem pages in Github.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aeekfpaigbeblmpeli...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aeekfpaigbeblmpeliiomcamnipcglii)

Wherever you browse 'Gemfile' or '.gemspec' files on Github, clicking on gem
name will take you to it's Github repository page.

Uses sla.herokuapp.com under-hood.

